# Repainted lures



## brettsky225 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey when you guys take like Rapala dts and other name brand lures that already have been painted do you take the paint off first before respraying or do you just paint over the existing paint? Thanks


----------



## TXflatsfishin (Jun 3, 2010)

Id say just throw a base coat of opaque white to start your new canvas


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

I always take as much of the old clear coat and paint off as I can. I can't remember what bait it was that I repainted, but I just painted right over the old paint. It didn't seem right after I got it done. I think another layer of paint and thick coat of Devon threw the bait balance and weight off. That's just my thoughts.


----------

